# Antenna help



## bytored (Nov 29, 2007)

Based on the TV fool report shown below, what would be the best for me antenna for me for attic or rooftop antenna install. I have been looking at the HD Stacker from Denny's antenna.

Thanks for the help

my location for antenna would be

East Wenatchee Wa. 98802

Report info. I couldnt resize bigger.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It is tedious rooting out which of the many translator stations all around you carry which networks are around you.

It appears that at 306-308 degrees and 23 miles you have ABC on RF5 @4.1; CBS on RF7 @2.1; FOX on RF9 @ 28.1; NBC on RF3 @ 6.1 and PBS on RF 13 @ 7.1.

Your other strong stations are 8, 10 and 12 - these are Fox on 8 others are independent or real estate broadcasts.

14 is also FOX.

16 is Independent as is 34.

If it were me I 'd probably put up a full UHF/VHF antenna pointing about 307 degrees to get the Leavenworth stations.

This should also get you 8, 10 and 12 and you can add a UHF antenna of you want some of the independents around you.

I would go for one of these:

Winegard HD8200U - $120
AntennaCraft HD1850 - $150
Channel Master 3671 - $190
Price estimates do not include shipping.
And they probably will not fit your attic.

The HD Stacker is a VHF high (7-13) UHF antenna, so it would not work for channels 3 and 5.


----------



## bytored (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for your input Jim. Much appreciated


----------

